

Ask HN: Online routines and distractions? - ashleyw

I seem to spend so much of my day by getting distracted with cool articles when I'm working at home, its not like its time going down the sink, IMO reading is a very good way to spend time (and I bet you all agree – being here) – but sometimes its time I don’t have, or at least time I would prefer to spend on things more productive.<p>And its not because what I’m doing is boring (most of the time), but that everything else is equally interesting – just because I’m not working on a project, it doesn’t make it even 1% less interesting to me.<p>My distractions come from several places - HN, Google Reader (75 feeds), Digg a few forums, and most of all - from researching; search A, find A+B, search B, find B+C, ...<p>So my question to you guys, is how do you deal with online distractions, and overall you’re routine to remain productive when working?
======
ScottWhigham
We sleep less than most so that we can have the time to be distracted yet
still work more than 4 other humans... Or maybe that's just me!

------
parenthesis
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=192654>

